# Fantasyland



## merlin (Jun 17, 2015)

*Fantasyland incorporating the Cosmic Joke Arena and The Red Room and much more..

**

When posting please title the area you are visiting to avoid confusion
*
All are Welcome please leave any seriousness in the bins by the entrance, all seriousness will be recycled into threads where it will be of use.

This area offers you a place of freedom to express whatever takes your fancy 

There is space to explore whatever interests you. We only request that you dress respectably casual and be aware of others sensibilities. 

The exceptions are the Red Room where anything goes, and the Inner Child play area where au natural is de rigueur

The whole area is devoted to your freedom to enjoy humour in all its many facets. 

If you become lost or lose your mind please make your way to the “Meeting Place” located in the centre of the “Cosmic Joke” arena adjacent to the multi faith Mosque, a first of which we are proud. 
The telephone there will connect you to our help centre, where we will assist you by trying to contact a relative to come and collect you.

*DON’T’s*
No personal criticisms are permissible
No *Off Topic* comments, the whole point of this place is to wander off topic, but not into serious areas please which risk polluting the whole thread
If you lose or mislay your SOH a replacement can be purchased at the gift shop attached to the Information centre.  

There are many restaurants scattered around the area, all providing virtually any kind of food , and remember all virtual food and drink contains zero calories, so you can eat and drink all you want, without fear of putting on any virtual weight.

*The Mermaid area and Poolside restaurant

*

Our resident mermaid when available will be happy to give you a tour of the area, although no charge is made for this service, a gratuity of fruitcake would be greatly appreciated.
Please be aware that Mermaids are Sirens and if you are invited to walk on water or venture out of your depth, you are advised to politely decline the offer. We cannot be held responsible for any mishaps encountered by ignoring this advice.
We would also ask you out of respect, to not bring takeaway sushi meals into this area. 


*THE RED ROOM*



This attraction is designed around the one featured in the famous "Fifty Shades of Grey" which was itself based on a little known short story by Tolstoy.

The red room is a place designed to indulge your wildest fantasies of flirting and teasing, there are few rules here apart from respect of others sensibilities. 
We provide tuition classes for those who wish to hone their flirtation skills, Please ask at the information centre located near the entrance.

 For those who wish to stay-over......... the attached "Get a Room" hotel is an ideal place to stay, with all rooms themed around the pure fun of flirtation and teasing from both ancient times to present day
We would ask that guests dress is respectable before entering the hotel lobby, and please moderate your laughter and other noise in general, to prevent disturbing adjacent threads were it will not be appreciated.

Please note you must be over 60 *to enter this attraction, and be of unsound mind, dress is optional and anyone of a nervous disposition should not enter this area,

Peeping Toms and Skulkers are not welcome here.

* Under 60s are admitted if accompanied by an irresponsible adult

*INNER CHILD PLAY AREA

*

A safe area for your inner child to be free to play just as children should do.


*HEALTH*

In cases of acute loss of SOH we can treat your condition, in our small medical unit near the Fruit Cake kitchens by the Mermaid Pool area. In cases of chronic loss of SOH we have counselling facilities there to enable you to come to terms with your condition.
If someone is fortunate enough to die of laughter here, we have a cemetery and a small attached chapel, located at the far end of the "Cosmic Joke Arena" we request no flowers at funerals, only balloons and funny masks.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 17, 2015)

What fun, Merlin! The mermaid has arrived. Let the frolicking begin. Lol. Silliness, we need more silliness.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 18, 2015)

:beerandwhistle::woohoo1:


----------



## merlin (Jun 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> What fun, Merlin! The mermaid has arrived. Let the frolicking begin. Lol. Silliness, we need more silliness.


Thanks Shali I trust the facilities are to your taste and the supply of fruitcake sufficient for your needs nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks Merlin, everything seems in order so far!layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Annie is here!  Yay! Let's get pished!


----------



## merlin (Jun 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie is here!  Yay! Let's get pished!



OK I will supply the vodka and beer plenty here artytime::beerandwhistle::cheers1::chocolate:


----------



## merlin (Jun 18, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks Merlin, everything seems in order so far!layful:


 Don't OD on the fruitcake 
:bigwink:


----------



## jujube (Jun 18, 2015)

There's only one fruitcake in the world.....it's just been passed around for the last 200 years.   That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2015)

Jujube, I gather I won't need to fight you for your share of my fruitcake? This is a good thing, mermaids never fight fair! Lol.


----------

